

History of Rounded Corners - freshfey
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Round_Rects_Are_Everywhere.txt

======
acconrad
I was expecting some UX/HCI article but instead saw an interesting look into
the past of Apple, very neat either way.

